# Australian Kelpie



## saggy (Jun 21, 2008)

*Australian Kelpie*


*The Australian Kelpie has a compact body and well-developed limbs. Slightly longer than he is tall, the Kelpie has a broad chest and firm hind quarters that contribute to his flexible, energized appearance. The head is long and narrow. The medium length tail is low set. The short, compact feet have well arched toes. The double coat consists of a short and dense undercoat and a hard, straight and weather-repellent outer coat. Color possibilities include black and red, each with or without out tan; and fawn, chocolate and blue. Kelpie owners are more interested in the breed's working ability then their appearance.*


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2008)

saggy said:


> *Australian Kelpie*
> 
> 
> *The Australian Kelpie has a compact body and well-developed limbs. Slightly longer than he is tall, the Kelpie has a broad chest and firm hind quarters that contribute to his flexible, energized appearance. The head is long and narrow. The medium length tail is low set. The short, compact feet have well arched toes. The double coat consists of a short and dense undercoat and a hard, straight and weather-repellent outer coat. Color possibilities include black and red, each with or without out tan; and fawn, chocolate and blue. Kelpie owners are more interested in the breed's working ability then their appearance.*


was u meant to post this in the pet encyclopedia ???


----------



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

saggy said:


> *Australian Kelpie*
> 
> 
> *The Australian Kelpie has a compact body and well-developed limbs. Slightly longer than he is tall, the Kelpie has a broad chest and firm hind quarters that contribute to his flexible, energized appearance. The head is long and narrow. The medium length tail is low set. The short, compact feet have well arched toes. The double coat consists of a short and dense undercoat and a hard, straight and weather-repellent outer coat. Color possibilities include black and red, each with or without out tan; and fawn, chocolate and blue. Kelpie owners are more interested in the breed's working ability then their appearance.*


this is good to look at as there were some advertised in our local paper the other week and I could not picture a kelpie, I kept picturing a cattle dog.

Thanks for the pic

Take care

Sarah


----------

